# The Price Of Performance?????



## doom

My build has cost me just over £4530.

What do others spend on a performance rig????

And is it realy worth it, I think so myself!!!!!!!.

And can we realy keep up with it all????

I know that the 7900 cards are so called out next month, I know that I will be getting 2 of them, 1 at first to see whatthey are like then the other a couple of weeks later.


----------



## WeatherMan

by the way, if you can stretch to it, quad sli wikll be out on the 22nd of next month, so , if you have the money you might be getting 4 of the cards instead of 2


----------



## doom

Bootup05 said:
			
		

> by the way, if you can stretch to it, quad sli wikll be out on the 22nd of next month, so , if you have the money you might be getting 4 of the cards instead of 2



Yes I have been looking at the Dell site in which four cards are as two and fit in to two slots, I think that is right.

I wonder what it would be like!!!!!!!!


----------



## diduknowthat

well, personally i don't think it'll be worth it, cause new things come out way too fast.


----------



## ItlanChode

Can you adopt me? I'm 16, hard-working and very good looking.


----------



## diduknowthat

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> Can you adopt me? I'm 16, hard-working and very good looking.



hahah LMAO!


----------



## doom

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> well, personally i don't think it'll be worth it, cause new things come out way too fast.



Yes you are so right, but it is NICE!!!!


----------



## doom

ItlanChode said:
			
		

> Can you adopt me? I'm 16, hard-working and very good looking.



No wife would go wild LOL


----------



## diduknowthat

doom said:
			
		

> Yes you are so right, but it is NICE!!!!



lol i know! I would die for one of those top of the line systems, but if it's coming out of my own pocket, no way


----------



## helmie

If i had the money for it, then yeah, I would fork out for a *future proof* system, I wouldnt want to buy a £5000 system, then have to replace after a year.


----------



## MIK3daG33K

doom I know this is off topic but id like to see some picks of your rig. . .


----------



## doom

MIK3daG33K said:
			
		

> doom I know this is off topic but id like to see some picks of your rig. . .



Yes, just set up a photo thing to send pics, will try and get whole room in. 

Never done it before ?????

My room is set out like a cinema, I'm sat right in the middle of the room with my 5.1 system set as close to perfect to me, me being in the middle of all the speakers.

If I can't do it, can I send a Email to one of you showing my pics, then you can post pics for me on here ????.


----------



## b00gi mAM

nah go to http://www.imageshack.us/ and post the images on there.. select hot link for forums 1 copy and past the links here...


----------



## helmie

Doom, email sent.


----------



## Praetor

> My build has cost me just over £4530.


It's your money and i hope you enjoy the box but IMO you're not quite getting the performance you've paid for. Now granted the monitor, coolin and speakers and non-box parts add to the price but  regardless, £4530, that's 7860USD ... granted *this* costs more and granted UK prices are higher ... but thats the ballpark of what I would have expected for the pricetag  Again, not raggin on your box, just a comment on it's futureproof-ness


----------



## helmie

doom said:
			
		

> If I can't do it, can I send a Email to one of you showing my pics, then you can post pics for me on here ????.



Here we are:







Ill have to say doom, that is one hell of a workspace!!

---Off Topic--- What router do you have, looks the same as mine 

EDIT: I was sent more pics!


----------



## doom

Praetor said:
			
		

> It's your money and i hope you enjoy the box but IMO you're not quite getting the performance you've paid for. Now granted the monitor, coolin and speakers and non-box parts add to the price but  regardless, £4530, that's 7860USD ... granted *this* costs more and granted UK prices are higher ... but thats the ballpark of what I would have expected for the pricetag  Again, not raggin on your box, just a comment on it's futureproof-ness



Not ragging on but it is a lot lot more of a pc than you have in your sig praetor.

I chose the parts in my rig for a reason, because I wanted them.

I could have copied many other high end rigs.

But I got what I liked.


----------



## ItlanChode

I still want you to adopt me.


----------



## Praetor

> Not ragging on but it is a lot lot more of a pc than you have in your sig praetor.
> 
> I chose the parts in my rig for a reason, because I wanted them.
> 
> I could have copied many other high end rigs.
> 
> But I got what I liked.


Hehe no need to get sensitive about it ... you asked a question, i answered it. If you wanna get all pissy about it, I paid less than $1500CAD for my box, ive got a way bigger screen (roughly 100" at this point, depends on whether i wanna move the projector back or not) and a boatload more storage space. If you wanna get all fancy pants on the CPU and videocard, sure your 7800GTX SLI might outpace my X1900XT but i'm quite certain the 2x270s in my encoding box will take down your FX60 anyday (you can even pick the day) of the week. But do you see me running around playing who's got a big d*ck? ;-) Hardly, cuz at the end of the day, *like i said*, "I hope you enjoy".

No i'm not a rich kid. No im not a snob. (for anyone who's not clued in it, I build a lot of computers kinda for a living so it's not odd for me to cycle through several different upgrade paths a week) You asked for an opinion and I gave you one. I do notice you didnt snap on Helmie for post #10. His point was essentially the same, "he would have went for a more future proof setup" ... i just said the same and provided some details.


But yeah, read #15 again and tone down the testosterone: you have a good box, enjoy it.


----------



## doom

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hehe no need to get sensitive about it ... you asked a question, i answered it. If you wanna get all pissy about it, I paid less than $1500CAD for my box, ive got a way bigger screen (roughly 100" at this point, depends on whether i wanna move the projector back or not) and a boatload more storage space. If you wanna get all fancy pants on the CPU and videocard, sure your 7800GTX SLI might outpace my X1900XT but i'm quite certain the 2x270s in my encoding box will take down your FX60 anyday (you can even pick the day) of the week. But do you see me running around playing who's got a big d*ck? ;-) Hardly, cuz at the end of the day, *like i said*, "I hope you enjoy".
> 
> No i'm not a rich kid. No im not a snob. (for anyone who's not clued in it, I build a lot of computers kinda for a living so it's not odd for me to cycle through several different upgrade paths a week) You asked for an opinion and I gave you one. I do notice you didnt snap on Helmie for post #10. His point was essentially the same, "he would have went for a more future proof setup" ... i just said the same and provided some details.
> 
> 
> But yeah, read #15 again and tone down the testosterone: you have a good box, enjoy it.



*Pissy don't know what it means*.
*I'm stating a fact.
And Helmie is a 15 year old and very helpfull.
Cheers Helmie for pics*,
(you can even pick the day) Yea right BOY!!!!!!!!!
End of subject!!!!!!!


----------



## flip218

> But do you see me running around playing who's got a big d*ck? ;-)



oh god please don't.  He's done it once before and it wasn't pretty!!!  



> No im not a snob.



<cough>bs<cough> ... lol j/k 



> I chose the parts in my rig for a reason, because I wanted them.



god damn .. you got to admit though you spent alot of money.  I looked at the FX60.  I thought it was bs they tagged it FX.  Dude it's not that much faster than the X2-4800 and your paying almost $450US more for what .2 GHz?  Buy hey if ya got the money ... more power to ya   It is a nice rig though.


----------



## Praetor

> I'm stating a fact.


Hey whaddya know... so did I!! 



> And Helmie is a 15 year old and very helpfull.
> Cheers Helmie for pics,


And if you eased down on the testosterone you'd notice post #10 was making the exact same comment as I originally did. Nobody is blaming you for getting all defensive .. you did spend good money ... and we do hope you enjoy the machine. READ (you know, that stuff they teach us youngin's in school and all): "WE HOPE YOU ENJOY THE MACHINE".



> (you can even pick the day) Yea right BOY!!!!!!!!!


If you knew anything about computers you'd realize the 270s are dualcore opterons (and well the 2x in front means ... well, i think you get the picture). See? I didnt insult your intelligence (to start with) ... i assume you knew something you obviously didnt (and subsequently decided to get defensive over)



> End of subject!!!!!!!


well, if you wanna close the thread, go ahead.



> god damn .. you got to admit though you spent alot of money. I looked at the FX60. I thought it was bs they tagged it FX. Dude it's not that much faster than the X2-4800 and your paying almost $450US more for what .2 GHz? Buy hey if ya got the money ... more power to ya  It is a nice rig though.


Hey man, not seen you in awhile ...better watch it ... dont suggest anything other than what he wants to hear or he'll bust his kickass box on you


----------



## thebeginning

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread.


----------



## helmie

doom said:
			
		

> And Helmie is a 15 year old and very helpfull.
> Cheers Helmie for pics



No problem, wanted to see your system as much as everyone else, its amazing.

And hey, if you have the money, do what you want with it. Its his choice.


----------



## Lamilia

helmie said:
			
		

> I would fork out for a *future proof* system.


I laugh when people say future proof. I think you'd actually save money if you bought a computer with just enough power for games than one thats $6000-$10000 or whatever they are now. The most your going to get out of those is maybe 2 years. if you get a computer every year thats 2000-4000 USD so you save money. It would be nice to not have to build a computer for 2 years I guess but its still not worth the price.


----------



## Praetor

> And hey, if you have the money, do what you want with it. Its his choice.


No shit .. it just seems that money (or in this case, lack thereof after a purchase) results in an inability to read.


			
				Me said:
			
		

> It's your money and i hope you enjoy


----------



## doom

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hey whaddya know... so did I!!
> 
> 
> And if you eased down on the testosterone you'd notice post #10 was making the exact same comment as I originally did. Nobody is blaming you for getting all defensive .. you did spend good money ... and we do hope you enjoy the machine. READ (you know, that stuff they teach us youngin's in school and all): "WE HOPE YOU ENJOY THE MACHINE".
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers you'd realize the 270s are dualcore opterons (and well the 2x in front means ... well, i think you get the picture). See? I didnt insult your intelligence (to start with) ... i assume you knew something you obviously didnt (and subsequently decided to get defensive over)
> 
> 
> well, if you wanna close the thread, go ahead.
> 
> 
> Hey man, not seen you in awhile ...better watch it ... dont suggest anything other than what he wants to hear or he'll bust his kickass box on you



Look little boy of 22 I could buy you over and over again little boy.

Like we all know us English, most Canadians are all mouth and no action.

The CPU I bought was the one I wanted little boy!!!!! of 22, go and ask mummy if you can have some money for a proper rig like mine, go on little boy ask mummy.

When you become a real man little boy!!!!!! then speak about the no of pc.

And this looks very GOOD.
I QUOTE
Occupation: Student/Being-poor, Computer Sales/Service ... dammit someone hire me   GOD I would be ashamed at 22 years of age to have this by my Occupation, more of a little boy than I thought!!!!!!!!


----------



## doom

helmie said:
			
		

> No problem, wanted to see your system as much as everyone else, its amazing.
> 
> And hey, if you have the money, do what you want with it. Its his choice.



*THANKS HELMIE!!!!

TRUE, IT IS UP TO ME THANKS!!!!!!.

IGNORE HIM.

YOU ARE 15 MATE BUT BY GOD YOU ARE WAY MORE MATURE THAN THE BOY WHO WANTS TO BECOME A REAL MAN*

*RIGHT LETS SEE WHAT THE BOY SAYS NOW, CANT WAIT TILL HE COMES ONLINE OR CAN HE GROW UP BY THEN I DOUGHT IT ALL SPEK TO YOU SOON LILLTE BOY (PRAETOR).

NIGHT NIGHT BOY, SWEET DREAMS, HOPE MUMMY TUCKED YOU IN*


----------



## doom

flip218 said:
			
		

> oh god please don't.  He's done it once before and it wasn't pretty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <cough>bs<cough> ... lol j/k
> 
> 
> 
> god damn .. you got to admit though you spent alot of money.  I looked at the FX60.  I thought it was bs they tagged it FX.  Dude it's not that much faster than the X2-4800 and your paying almost $450US more for what .2 GHz?  Buy hey if ya got the money ... more power to ya   It is a nice rig though.



Yes I have MONEY AND THE FX IS FASTER , as you all should know every little bit does help, and the money does not count.

Will send somes pics (Courtesy of Helmie) of the inside soon, just doing the last wrapping of the wires.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

dude, why did you have to start acting like an asshole? if you are the "man" you say you are why dont you converse rather than throw insults towards people?
completely pointless really. the point being nobody said that you system was crap, and once your mistake got pointed out to you it went downhill from there.

not only that you continued the argument even though praetor (unusually may i add) backed off a little and not only that you threw racism into it.

i feel sorry for you that you have to conduct yourself in such i childish manner in order to attempt to undermine someone.


----------



## Yeti

> Look little boy of 22 I could buy you over and over again little boy.


Okay... a little pedophilic.. but...okay.


> Like we all know us English, most Canadians are all mouth and no action.


The old, "my country's better than yours" arguement - nice  And are my eyes deceiving me or wasn't that Americans rather than Canadians before the edit?


> The CPU I bought was the one I wanted little boy!!!!! of 22, go and ask mummy if you can have some money for a proper rig like mine, go on little boy ask mummy.


The old "I'm older than you" arguement.  Suprising the lack of maturity for a person of your age.


> When you become a real man little boy!!!!!! then speak about the no of pc.


I can't even understand that... take a deep breath, calm down, and try typing that thought again...   "the no of pc"?

Anyway, you asked for peoples' opinions when you started this thread.  No need to act like an ass when people express them.


----------



## elmarcorulz

I guess being older doesnt make you smarter then does it doom?


----------



## jancz3rt

Yeti said:
			
		

> Anyway, you asked for peoples' opinions when you started this thread.  No need to act like an ass when people express them.



Hehe...it's maybe because he was not ready for any negative feedback. Age, I am sorry to say DOOM, can be deceiving, and the way you are acting is under no circumstances mature. Nobody here is saying that your machine sucks or anything because clearly, it does not. Praetor was just showing you a more "future-proof" computer setup. The Opterons he mentions are dual-core, but as opposed to the FX-60, there are two of them. Regardless, opinions is what you asked for and now you are unable to handle constructive criticism. Call it what you wish, but maybe some anger management would benefit you DOOM.

P.S.: What's up with the usage of the word BOY? Are you sure you did not switch around the numbers in the profile...i.e..31 instead of 13? Psychologists would see this as an unconscious expression of your desire to be young again... hence your responses.

JAN


----------



## doom

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Hehe...it's maybe because he was not ready for any negative feedback. Age, I am sorry to say DOOM, can be deceiving, and the way you are acting is under no circumstances mature. Nobody here is saying that your machine sucks or anything because clearly, it does not. Praetor was just showing you a more "future-proof" computer setup. The Opterons he mentions are dual-core, but as opposed to the FX-60, there are two of them. Regardless, opinions is what you asked for and now you are unable to handle constructive criticism. Call it what you wish, but maybe some anger management would benefit you DOOM.
> 
> P.S.: What's up with the usage of the word BOY? Are you sure you did not switch around the numbers in the profile...i.e..31 instead of 13?
> 
> JAN


.

O ALL LITTLE YOUND BOYS PLAYING TOGEATHER.

GO KISS MUUMY GOOD NIGHT GETTING ABIT LATE FOR YOU ALL.

O PS KEEP IT COMING, GREAT TO SEE HOW OTHERS DONT LIKE THE RICH

GOOD NIGHT SWEET DREAMS.

ALL JEALOUS THE REAL TRUTH, IF YOU ALL PLAY NICE, AND PRAISE EACH OTHER UP, I WILL BUY YOU ALL A PROPER PC.

I SUPPOSE WHEN YOU HAVE NO MONEY IT MUST BE HARD!!!!!!!!!!!

LIKE THEY SAY THE RICH NEVER MIX WITH THE POOR


----------



## apj101

> Like we all know us English, most Canadians are all mouth and no action.


don’t bring country into this, especially when you in no way represent the people on who’s behalf you claim.

To all US/Can members, ignore these comments, they are not the opinions of the wider public, but of a mindless bigoted man (refraining from the use of word 'old'), too self indulgent, and ignorant to know anything worth merit on your cultures; too self deluded to accept criticism; and too self conscious to form his own opinion. 



> Extravagance is the luxury of the poor; penury is the luxury of the rich.


my second OW quote of the day, I guess regurgitation is the source of my wit 



> LIKE THEY SAY THE RICH NEVER MIX WITH THE POOR


who says that? don't quote if you cant substantiate


----------



## doom

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> I guess being older doesnt make you smarter then does it doom?



AND BEING STUPID AND YOUNG, WELL YOU HAVE NO JOB     : 

WHOS LAUGHING NOW, AND MUCH SMARTER


----------



## Hairy_Lee

doom said:
			
		

> .
> 
> O ALL LITTLE YOUND BOYS PLAYING TOGEATHER.
> 
> GO KISS MUUMY GOOD NIGHT GETTING ABIT LATE FOR YOU ALL.
> 
> O PS KEEP IT COMING, GREAT TO SEE HOW OTHERS DONT LIKE THE RICH
> 
> GOOD NIGHT SWEET DREAMS.
> 
> ALL JEALOUS THE REAL TRUTH, IF YOU ALL PLAY NICE, AND PRAISE EACH OTHER UP, I WILL BUY YOU ALL A PROPER PC.
> 
> I SUPPOSE WHEN YOU HAVE NO MONEY IT MUST BE HARD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LIKE THEY SAY THE RICH NEVER MIX WITH THE POOR


 
thats pathetic... do you actually get by in life with an attitude like that? if you do its probably alone.

its quite evident that money doen't make a person.

you attitute sucks, i still dont understand what you have to be so defensive about... so what... you've got money, we all have money.... so before you go  rich and the poor dont mix... if we're all so poor what the hell are you doing here, trying to get back to your roots or something?... before you get all high and mighty remember this.... shit always floats


----------



## elmarcorulz

doom said:
			
		

> AND BEING STUPID AND YOUNG, WELL YOU HAVE NO JOB     :
> 
> WHOS LAUGHING NOW, AND MUCH SMARTER


Stupid, not really...Young, yes....No job, yes. But do i care.....nope, cant say i do


----------



## apj101

> AND BEING STUPID AND YOUNG, WELL YOU HAVE NO JOB     :


i have a job



> WHOS LAUGHING NOW, AND MUCH SMARTER


i think we all know the answer to that one already.

by the way doom, what do you do that makes you so "rich"?


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> don’t bring country into this, especially when you in no way represent the people on who’s behalf you claim.
> 
> To all US/Can members, ignore these comments, they are not the opinions of the wider public, but of a mindless bigoted man (refraining from the use of word 'old'), too self indulgent, and ignorant to know anything worth merit on your cultures; too self deluded to accept criticism; and too self conscious to form his own opinion.
> 
> 
> my second OW quote of the day, I guess regurgitation is the source of my wit



O ANOTHER YOUNG LAD WHO KNOWS NOTHING.

GO TO BED IT'S LATE FOR YOU


----------



## elmarcorulz

doom said:
			
		

> O ANOTHER YOUNG LAD WHO KNOWS NOTHING.
> 
> GO TO BED IT'S LATE FOR YOU


Im sorry, was that an attempt at humour?


----------



## Hairy_Lee

all that money and he's still got a keyboard where the shift key is jammed

hey, at least you'll be able to sell something soon.... all this bickering is boosting your post count


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> i have a job
> 
> 
> i think we all know the answer to that one already.
> 
> by the way doom, what do you do that makes you so "rich"?



WELL LETS SEE IF YOU ARE SMART, WELL KNOW   NOT FOR NOT KNOWING WHERE TO LOOK


----------



## apj101

doom said:
			
		

> O ANOTHER YOUNG LAD WHO KNOWS NOTHING.
> 
> GO TO BED IT'S LATE FOR YOU


err your only 7 years old than me buddy. Harldy puts you in a position to cast disparity on me based on age


----------



## apj101

doom said:
			
		

> WELL LETS SEE IF YOU ARE SMART, WELL KNOW   NOT FOR NOT KNOWING WHERE TO LOOK


*WELL KNOW *.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningenglish/



> Pro Gun dog Trainer and Family run Hotels


harldy tells me what i wanted to know.



			
				Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> hey, at least you'll be able to sell something soon.... all this bickering is boosting your post count


temporarily


----------



## doom

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> all that money and he's still got a keyboard where the shift key is jammed
> 
> hey, at least you'll be able to sell something soon.... all this bickering is boosting your post count



*YES THANKS DONT NEED TO SELL ANYTHING, DON'T NEED MONEY *


----------



## elmarcorulz

doom said:
			
		

> *YES THANKS DONT NEED TO SELL ANYTHING, DON'T NEED MONEY *


Could do with alot of other things though


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> err your only 7 years old than me buddy. Harldy puts you in a position to cast disparity on me based on age



YES 7 YEARS IS 7 YERAS, AND YOU CAN COUNT NOW.

YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT  YOU MIGHT BEABLE TO DO TOMORROW


----------



## doom

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Could do with alot of other things though



TELL ME, LIKE BUYING THINGS 2 X 7900 NEXT MONTH.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

doom said:
			
		

> *YES THANKS DONT NEED TO SELL ANYTHING, DON'T NEED MONEY *


 
well maybe you could use a small amount of your vast mountain of cash to get someone to say something nice about you or your pc... actually scrap the first one... it'll take too much money to do that


----------



## elmarcorulz

doom said:
			
		

> TELL ME, LIKE BUYING THINGS 2 X 7900 NEXT MONTH.


It wasnt a physical thing i was thinking of  Did that give you a big enough clue?


----------



## apj101

doom said:
			
		

> YES 7 YEARS IS 7 YERAS, AND YOU CAN COUNT NOW.
> 
> YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT  YOU MIGHT BEABLE TO DO TOMORROW


sorry Basil, but that means nothing to me. Oh and beable is not commonly conjugated (refer to earlier post)


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> *WELL KNOW *.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningenglish/
> 
> 
> harldy tells me what i wanted to know.
> 
> 
> temporarily



WELL I OWN A LARGE PLACE WITH 114 ACRES WORTH ABOUT £725.000.

THEN 7 HOTELS WORTH ABOUT £1.5 MILLON EACH GIVE OR TAKE A FEW THOUSANDS OR SO.

ENOUGH FOR YOU

NOT BAD AT 31


----------



## Hairy_Lee

you have all this yet you still need to come to a computer forum full of "little boys" for an ego boost... i really do pity you


----------



## apj101

> WELL I OWN A LARGE PLACE WITH 114 ACRES WORTH ABOUT £725.000.


.<>,



> THEN 7 HOTELS WORTH ABOUT £1.5 MILLON EACH GIVE OR TAKE A FEW THOUSANDS OR SO.


inherited? i notice you said family run; regardless i wont believe your answer Basil



> ENOUGH FOR YOU


Is it enough for you? do you need me to be impressed?



> NOT BAD AT 31


I've seen much better

are the hotels a chain? if so whats the web site?


----------



## doom

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> you have all this yet you still need to come to a computer forum full of "little boys" for an ego boost... i really do pity you



* I THINK THE WORD IS JEALOUS NOT PITY.

FORUMS YOU WERE IN A NAPPY WHEN FORUMS CAME OUT.

YOU DO GET THE ODD LITTLE BOY FORUM THOUGH  
*.

ANYWAY GOT TO GO SOME OF US GOT JOBS, NICE JOBS!!!!!!!!     

SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW BYE BYE SLEEP TIGHT


----------



## suprasteve

doom said:
			
		

> WELL I OWN A LARGE PLACE WITH 114 ACRES WORTH ABOUT £725.000.
> 
> THEN 7 HOTELS WORTH ABOUT £1.5 MILLON EACH GIVE OR TAKE A FEW THOUSANDS OR SO.
> 
> ENOUGH FOR YOU
> 
> NOT BAD AT 31


Sorry to call bs, but bs.  I'm not going to get into discussions about who's richer than who, and I'm not going to bother telling you my family's financial situation cause you won't believe me anyways, but you're not necessarily top dog, and in all honesty, the hardworking individuals I know with wealth in excess of what you're talking about wouldn't have wasted this much time on a computer forum, they would have made a couple hundred or even thousand dollars in the time it took you to write all these replies.  If you want a hint, firetrucks retail for over a half million US each and you can sell them as fast as cars on a lot.  Your computer is awesome, no one is denying that, and if that's what you want to do with your money, enjoy.  My box was less than $2k cause that was all I wanted.  And Praetor is a very intelligent person as well as one of the two admins on this site, so you're pissing him off on his own territory.  I think you should cut your losses, perhaps apologize for anything you may have taken the wrong way, and call it a day


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> .<>,
> 
> 
> inherited? i notice you said family run; regardless i wont believe your answer Basil
> 
> 
> Is it enough for you? do you need me to be impressed?
> 
> 
> I've seen much better
> 
> are the hotels a chain? if so whats the web site?



DID I SAY CHAIN READ??????


----------



## Hairy_Lee

doom said:
			
		

> SEE YOU ALL TOMORROW BYE BYE


 
i somehow doubt it


----------



## apj101

doom said:
			
		

> DID I SAY CHAIN READ??????


did i say you did Basil, READ

Are you saying they're run separately.. ever heard of synergies.


----------



## doom

Hairy_Lee said:
			
		

> i somehow doubt it


BYE BYE.
MANY THANKS


----------



## Hairy_Lee

byebye xxx


----------



## elmarcorulz

doom said:
			
		

> DID I SAY CHAIN READ??????


LMFAO!!!! No you didint, which is why he ASKED if they were chains.


----------



## apj101

doom said:
			
		

> BYE BYE.
> MANY THANKS


no no, thank you

And by the way, we can see your still online


----------



## suprasteve

apj101 said:
			
		

> And by the way, we can see your still online


I LOVE the little green thingy


----------



## doom

suprasteve said:
			
		

> Sorry to call bs, but bs.  I'm not going to get into discussions about who's richer than who, and I'm not going to bother telling you my family's financial situation cause you won't believe me anyways, but you're not necessarily top dog, and in all honesty, the hardworking individuals I know with wealth in excess of what you're talking about wouldn't have wasted this much time on a computer forum, they would have made a couple hundred or even thousand dollars in the time it took you to write all these replies.  If you want a hint, firetrucks retail for over a half million US each and you can sell them as fast as cars on a lot.  Your computer is awesome, no one is denying that, and if that's what you want to do with your money, enjoy.  My box was less than $2k cause that was all I wanted.  And Praetor is a very intelligent person as well as one of the two admins on this site, so you're pissing him off on his own territory.  I think you should cut your losses, perhaps apologize for anything you may have taken the wrong way, and call it a day



GOD ANOTHER STUDENT GO AWAY.

SO YOU CAN'T DO OTHER THINGS AS WELL AS GO ON FORUMS WHILE IN FRONT OF PC.

NEVER MIND.

FIRE TRUCKS WOW GREAT!!!!!!!!! 

TRUCKS GREAT WILL HAVE TO REMEMBER THAT.

ANYTHING ELSE PLEASE!!!!!!  

SORRY YEA RIGHT, BAN ME GOD I WILL BE LOST  , TRUTH HURTS


----------



## doom

apj101 said:
			
		

> no no, thank you
> 
> And by the way, we can see your still online



O YOU DO HAVE A BRAIN GOD THAT'S NEW 

O YOU SEEN THE LITTLE GREEN LIGHT NICE FOR YOU 

SORRY REALY DO HAVE TO GO CHEERS ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmarcorulz

A Brain God?



> BAN ME GOD I WILL BE LOST


**shakes head** God isnt the admin here


----------



## suprasteve

doom said:
			
		

> SORRY YEA RIGHT, BAN ME GOD I WILL BE LOST


I think we may have the second VIB...


----------



## TheChef

suprasteve said:
			
		

> I think we may have the second VIB...



I think we may...

This should probably become a sticky with the title of how not to conduct yourself on a forum, or anyplace really...


----------



## elmarcorulz

TheChef said:
			
		

> I think we may...
> 
> This should probably become a sticky with the title of how not to conduct yourself on a forum, or anyplace really...


Or if your feeling down and what a really good laugh


----------



## TheChef

Looking at this for a laugh would be better than flaunting your posessions and calling people who obviously have more knowledge about subjects (and I daresay, overall intelligence ) little boys. 

People astound me with their behavior.

Nice job whoever banned him. This thread needs to die.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Even after his claims to leave, he's still here.

Cant get enough of us "little boys"


----------



## Hairy_Lee

probably hasn't figured out how to appear offline


----------



## elmarcorulz

> (and I daresay, overall intelligence)


I can garuntee that 34erd is smarter then him about computers, and i would of liked doom to check his age


----------



## elmarcorulz

ROFLMAO, Check dooms sig


----------



## Praetor

> And Helmie is a 15 year old and very helpfull.


Oh god. Im so sorry 



> Yes I have MONEY AND THE FX IS FASTER , as you all should know every little bit does help, and the money does not count.


Listen child, your FX60 is a 2.60GHz dualcore setup. Now lets see. the Opteron 270 is a 2.60GHz dualcore setup too.... except when you've got a SMP setup (you do know what SMP is right? ... here's the spoon: it means theres two of these things sitting on a motherboard).



> Like we all know us English, most Canadians are all mouth and no action.


Hmm....


> Look little boy of 22


Hmmm... interesting ... mouth ... boy... wonder how your "wife" likes that?



> The CPU I bought was the one I wanted little boy!!!!!


Very very good, im surprised amnesia's not kicked in yet.



> go and ask mummy if you can have some money for a proper rig like mine, go on little boy ask mummy.


Sure. 
Me: "Mom can i have twice as much money as it takes to buy a FX60 so i can buy a SMP Opteron 270 pounds the snot out of the FX60?"
Mom: "Didnt you get two of those from work today for free?"
Me: "Oh right. So i did"



> When you become a real man little boy!!!!!! then speak about the no of pc.


If a picture means ownership, this is mine too






> GOD I would be ashamed at 22 years of age to have this by my Occupation, more of a little boy than I thought!!!!!!!!


Damn straight. I'm more of a little boy than you could ever be




> NIGHT NIGHT BOY, SWEET DREAMS, HOPE MUMMY TUCKED YOU IN


Funny, you say that like you need sleep. Well if you can still remember back in the days of your youth, we kids dont need sleep.



> GREAT TO SEE HOW OTHERS DONT LIKE THE RICH


Oh no, not at all you've missed something incredibly important somewhere ... we looooooove the rich. We just dont like the stupid.



> GOOD NIGHT SWEET DREAMS.


Good night. It was about time for your nap anyways. Figure all this typing must be wearing you out



> I SUPPOSE WHEN YOU HAVE NO MONEY IT MUST BE HARD!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess you're right.... oh wait what's this? X1900XT MC? Gee I wonder what it's doing in my hand considering theres on in the box already.



> LIKE THEY SAY THE RICH NEVER MIX WITH THE POOR


Like they say, never mix the smart and dumb. Thats why you're leaving



> AND BEING STUPID AND YOUNG, WELL YOU HAVE NO JOB


Winning the lottery doesnt count as having a job. Cuz well if you ever had a job you'd quickly realize that hmmm money is valuable.



> WHOS LAUGHING NOW, AND MUCH SMARTER


Geez you're a late comer. Ive been laughing all this time.



> GO TO BED IT'S LATE FOR YOU


You're one to talk. Dont forget your medicine too.



> TELL ME, LIKE BUYING THINGS 2 X 7900 NEXT MONTH


If you wanna bust out the arrogance, I get my stuff free and before you ever will at that.



> WELL I OWN A LARGE PLACE WITH 114 ACRES WORTH ABOUT £725.000.


I dont see any pics....



> THEN 7 HOTELS WORTH ABOUT £1.5 MILLON EACH GIVE OR TAKE A FEW THOUSANDS OR SO.


Damn and to think you came so close to owning a school



> I think we may have the second VIB...


Nah, he's not got what it takes


I do like the 86.144.63.227 ip address tho


----------



## Hairy_Lee

yay for bannage!


----------



## diduknowthat

hahah wait....he got...PWNED


----------



## Praetor

On a more serious note, come to think of it, for someone whos so damn rich his rig freaking blows. The mainbox aside (where at the least a pair of dualcore Optys would have been expected), I would have expected twin Apple HiDef 30s and maybe a projector. Granted he doesnt know anything about PC hardware hence his drive selection (which should have been SCSI RAID5, or SCSI at the least) but if money wasnt an issue, why settle for Raptor74s ... and on the onboard RAID controller at that?


----------



## mrgeorgedude

Praetor said:
			
		

> ...I get my stuff free and before you ever will at that.



heh like that other guy was saying he'd work for doom, id work for u (i obvioulsy like free stuff)

and also i thought that u, doom, would be pretty cool and all with ur rig setup....but ive realized that ur a total bitch


----------



## 4W4K3

I'd say spending alot on a computer is only "worth it" if you can properly maintain the machine, you use it a great deal, and you don't go broke doing it.

For me, having a computer has always meant scraping for every last penny. Yes, I am poor...mainly because I make bad investments and am frivilous with what money I have/had.

Hopefully, that will never happen again...


----------



## MIK3daG33K

Praetor said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, come to think of it, for someone whos so damn rich his rig freaking blows. The mainbox aside (where at the least a pair of dualcore Optys would have been expected), I would have expected twin Apple HiDef 30s and maybe a projector. Granted he doesnt know anything about PC hardware hence his drive selection (which should have been SCSI RAID5, or SCSI at the least) but if money wasnt an issue, why settle for Raptor74s ... and on the onboard RAID controller at that?




I agree fully, and by the way nice job pwning him hard in the face preator he needed to be humbled. 

Agian on a more serious note I was at Microcenter the other day which is a general computer store for you guys that don't have them by you, and i walked up to my friend that is a cashier there and started talking to him about the lastest and greatest parts out. While i was standing there i noticed the guy that was in line buying about 1200 USD in books (look like manuals) and a bunch of hard drives and some other miscellanous things.  I didn't think anything of it and started talking about the x1900xt and what a good card it is. The man in line butts in and says "Well i have the fastest AMD dual core they make and 4 gigs of memory." I quickly replied with "Well is it the FX-60?" (my bullshit meter was going through the roof.) He repied with "I don't know what the name of it is but its the fastest." Now a man of his age (about 50) throwing his money around blindly to say "I have the fastest" is really pitifull. Not to mention him not knowing what the hell he was talking about. When i would try and talk he would talk over me with that "Well i did it better" attitude. At that age you should not be acting like that and trying to impress a 19 year old kid with the "fastest CPU." When I left Microcenter that guy had made my balls as big as Epcot centers I couldn't even drive home it was so bad lol.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Did he answer to the name doom?


----------



## mrgeorgedude

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> Did he answer to the name doom?



50 bucks says he did...


----------



## 4W4K3

wow i just noticed the pure idiocity of the thread starter...i cant believe i didn't get in on this. ignorant people should not be blessed with so much money and the ability to communicate with others freely...


----------



## Geoff

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> wow i just noticed the pure idiocity of the thread starter...i cant believe i didn't get in on this. ignorant people should not be blessed with so much money and the ability to communicate with others freely...


i just found out about this also, and from what he says he sounds like a retard who doesnt know anything about computers (as praetor said before ).


----------



## fade2green514

umm yea i hate you so you know. wow im jealous lol...
WTF I WANNA BE RICH! lol
my rig is good for the price tho... with my lil 17" CRT lol.. 1280x1024, yea gotta replace that!
probly gonna just get a 19" CRT 1600x1200 tho.. lol


----------



## Hairy_Lee

I MUST BE RICH COS I AM A MAN AND I TYPE IN CAPS ALL THE TIME... GO TO BED LITTLE BOYS!

lol


----------



## Geoff

Praetor was right about what he said earlier, sure he may have a very good computer, but for the price he paid he's not getting as much performance as he should.

lol Lee, i remember when praetor said that his dual opty's can beat hit (obviously), he just responded in a stupid remark in ALL CAPS.


----------



## Dr Studly

Praetor said:
			
		

> Hey whaddya know... so did I!!
> 
> 
> And if you eased down on the testosterone you'd notice post #10 was making the exact same comment as I originally did. Nobody is blaming you for getting all defensive .. you did spend good money ... and we do hope you enjoy the machine. READ (you know, that stuff they teach us youngin's in school and all): "WE HOPE YOU ENJOY THE MACHINE".
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about computers you'd realize the 270s are dualcore opterons (and well the 2x in front means ... well, i think you get the picture). See? I didnt insult your intelligence (to start with) ... i assume you knew something you obviously didnt (and subsequently decided to get defensive over)
> 
> 
> well, if you wanna close the thread, go ahead.
> 
> 
> Hey man, not seen you in awhile ...better watch it ... dont suggest anything other than what he wants to hear or he'll bust his kickass box on you


haha dont mess wit praetor...
he is computer brilliant!
geez, he like owns this place... 18,000+ posts


----------



## Praetor

> Praetor was right about what he said earlier, sure he may have a very good computer, but for the price he paid he's not getting as much performance as he should.


Working on a super gigantic post right now and looking at freaking european prices ... damn they are a lot higher than over here but still, ive been spec'ing out a few boxes that definitively hold a candle to his ... and um... in the in 650GBP range .... sure all those accessories and stuff add up but damn, talk about over paid.



> geez, he like owns this place... 18,000+ posts


It's not about the quantity; quality first


----------



## Lamilia

I don't like most rich people mainly because almost all of them brag about how much money they have. That was fun to read praetor you have the best come backs ever  . Praetor makes reading fun! had to say it.


----------



## dragon2309

> WELL I OWN A LARGE PLACE WITH 114 ACRES WORTH ABOUT £725.000.
> 
> THEN 7 HOTELS WORTH ABOUT £1.5 MILLON EACH GIVE OR TAKE A FEW THOUSANDS OR SO.
> 
> ENOUGH FOR YOU
> 
> NOT BAD AT 31


If onyl you had the mind of a 31 year old aswell, and perhaps the maturity, at the moment yur acting like a 7 year old little boy, yes thats right a LITTLE BOY!!!! Get a life and grow up, noone gives a crap about your "oh so superior rig". Your just hiding behind a massive mountiain of cash, i can only assume you are trying to copensate for something, whether this be the size of something phsical or a metophorical something, say a personality thats worht somethign or a few freinds maybe, you sure as hell dont have any here.

Ive oly just picked up on this thread and after reding it through twice, i have come to the conclusion that everyone here has a PC they are happy with, they ont need you to justify it and they dont need you to comment on it like a LITTLE BOY that you are.... Your rig is nothing spectacular, its top of the line yes, but what can it do that anything else cant, nothing, it just does that 5 seconds fster, WOOP DE DOO, after a month of the new AM2 socket being released there will be a whoole host of rigs that can **** all over yours with ease, then what, maybe you'll have to sell a few horses or rent out the  left-wing to get some cash, oh no, shame....


dragon2309


----------



## 4W4K3

I'm getting a new laptop in the fall when I enroll for college, graduation present! Can't wait, I've been without a PC for so long...


----------



## apj101

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> If onyl you had the mind of a 31 year old aswell, and perhaps the maturity, at the moment yur acting like a 7 year old little boy, yes thats right a LITTLE BOY!!!! Get a life and grow up, noone gives a crap about your "oh so superior rig". Your just hiding behind a massive mountiain of cash, i can only assume you are trying to copensate for something, whether this be the size of something phsical or a metophorical something, say a personality thats worht somethign or a few freinds maybe, you sure as hell dont have any here.
> 
> Ive oly just picked up on this thread and after reding it through twice, i have come to the conclusion that everyone here has a PC they are happy with, they ont need you to justify it and they dont need you to comment on it like a LITTLE BOY that you are.... Your rig is nothing spectacular, its top of the line yes, but what can it do that anything else cant, nothing, it just does that 5 seconds fster, WOOP DE DOO, after a month of the new AM2 socket being released there will be a whoole host of rigs that can **** all over yours with ease, then what, maybe you'll have to sell a few horses or rent out the  left-wing to get some cash, oh no, shame....
> 
> 
> dragon2309




your talking to the dead dragon


----------



## elmarcorulz

apj101 said:
			
		

> your talking to the dead dragon


Ouiji board?


----------



## dragon2309

> your talking to the dead dragon



I know, but it made me feel happier, as i was reading through, it just got me more and more angry listening to his ignorance. And im pretty sure he was looking, even if he is banned, he can browse as a guest.

drago2n309


----------



## AMD gs player

k first of all build ur own


----------



## helmie

AMD gs player said:
			
		

> k first of all build ur own



Why exactly did you revive this thread? And from what I can tell, he did build it.


----------



## Yo-Yo

Just found this thread  anyway


			
				doom said:
			
		

> I SUPPOSE WHEN YOU HAVE NO MONEY IT MUST BE HARD!!!!!!!!!!!
> LIKE THEY SAY THE RICH NEVER MIX WITH THE POOR



That bothers me greatly.


----------



## AMD gs player

how could u spend like 5000 grand on ur own systems i understad like geting an alien ware for 5000 its majorly over priced


----------



## AMD gs player

helmie said:
			
		

> Why exactly did you revive this thread? And from what I can tell, he did build it.


 um unless he got the system from alien ware i cant see hwo he spent like 5000 but if he built it himself unless he got two monitors quad sli and a one terabyte hard drive


----------



## ceewi1

Well he's been banned, and with good reason.  


			
				AMD gs player said:
			
		

> um unless he got the system from alien ware i cant see hwo he spent like 5000 but if he built it himself unless he got two monitors quad sli and a one terabyte hard drive


Hehe, you obviously haven't seen this 80k system.


----------



## mrbagrat

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> Hehe, you obviously haven't seen this 80k system.



[understatement]Thats a fast computer. I wants it.[/understatement]

A few things-why is there RAM in the Primary HD battery section?
Also, what is the rocket drive?


----------



## Lax

Thanks for reviving this corpse, closed.


----------

